# Possible show prospect?



## Amanda1798 (Oct 29, 2016)

This is Batik one of my first bettas, who was, more or less, a $5 impulse buy
I believe he is a delta, but please could you tell me what color/markings he has? And perhaps help me evaluate his form?
I'd like to learn as much as I can on conformation :grin2:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, he is far from show quality. He is too much of a rounded delta. His dorsal needs to at least be upright. His anal needs to meet his caudal . . . The rear end is leaning to the front. And his body isn't balanced. . . Not shaped like a bullet. His form will take too many generations to fix - continuously out breeding to perfect formed females - which are often impossible to find for sale.

His color doesn't show any distinct and equal/balanced pattern. Its probably a marble going through changes. His color banding (on fins) are not equal sizes. . . .


----------



## Amanda1798 (Oct 29, 2016)

indjo said:


> Sorry, he is far from show quality. He is too much of a rounded delta. His dorsal needs to at least be upright. His anal needs to meet his caudal . . . The rear end is leaning to the front. And his body isn't balanced. . . Not shaped like a bullet. His form will take too many generations to fix - continuously out breeding to perfect formed females - which are often impossible to find for sale.
> 
> His color doesn't show any distinct and equal/balanced pattern. Its probably a marble going through changes. His color banding (on fins) are not equal sizes. . . .


Ahh thank you!
What is the difference between a halfmoon, delta and a super delta? I thought deltas didn't have to reach 180 degrees like halfmoons?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they don't. But shows must reach 180* spread. Anything below that is faulted. 

HM is basically a half circle formed by all 3 fins. The caudal must reach 180* spread. For shows, the dorsal must at least be upright. Stair . . . Not sure what to call it . . .. where front dorsal rays are short and gets higher at the rear ray . . . .anyway, this is faulted. Anal front ray should lean forward while the rear ray should either slightly slant backwards or straight down. All 3 fins should meet/overlap.

Delta are those caudals that do not reach 180* spread. The sides should be straight. Super deltas are close to 180* but don't quite make it.

Those with curved sides (like your guy) are also considered delta (though IMO they should be called something else). In terms of breeding these might be the worse in the sense that they are very difficult to fix (create fry that has a perfect "D" shape caudal). Even if they do produce HM fry, the caudal edges will remain rounded.

I don't mean to discourage you, but you asked for a show perspective overview.


----------



## Amanda1798 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ohh, I see, thanks a lot! 

Oh no worries, its really interesting to see from a show perspective actually.

Do you think you could also help me critique my other betta?


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

not show quality but beautiful and unique. a nice find, still.


----------



## Amanda1798 (Oct 29, 2016)

fernielou said:


> not show quality but beautiful and unique. a nice find, still.


Thanks!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Amanda1798 said:


> Ohh, I see, thanks a lot!
> 
> Oh no worries, its really interesting to see from a show perspective actually.
> 
> Do you think you could also help me critique my other betta?


My internet has been unbelievably unstable lately. But if or when ever I see your question, I will answer as best I can.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want your Betta critiqued you need to start a thread in "Pictures." If you want to learn to critique I would suggest you read the sticky at the top of this section. It is for critiquing your own Betta and then having others comment where you got it right and where you didn't.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## Amanda1798 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok thanks! 

Oh wait, sorry, how could I start a thread in pictures again?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Under betta care, open betta picture and do what you did here (start a new thread)


----------

